# Black Footballer' Calls Woman A 'black Slave'  On A Flight



## 1QTPie (Jun 11, 2018)

Video here: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/multi-millionaire-train-passenger-calls-12671017




GMB Union worker Jenna Davis told the unidentified passenger his comment was 'sick' and 'not a joke' before police boarded the Birmingham-bound Virgin train and took his details

This is the shocking moment a train passenger called a woman a "black slave" before bragging to police "I'm a multi-millionaire footballer".

Union official Jenna Davis recorded the abuse she received on her phone.

The incident took place on a Virgin train to Birmingham and began when the man was accused of throwing chips at Jenna, who then confronted him, Birmingham Mail reports.

The footage shows the man verbally abusing Jenna, a workplace organiser for GMB Union.

As well as calling her a black slave, he is also alleged to have called her a "black wolf".







The man told police 'I'm a multi-millionaire' (Image: Birmingham Mail WS)






Jenna confronted the passenger and said: “Who are you calling a black slave, that is not a joke?

"Don’t call me a black slave, you’re black yourself, you are sick.”

Footage shows the man try to apologise and claim that the comment was a joke.

A second clip posted on Twitter by Jenna shows British Transport Police arriving on the train at Rugby Station.

The man can be seen handing over his ID to the cops, who were called to deal with the incident.

He told police: “I’ve engaged in the situation in a peaceful manner, I’ve not been aggressive in any situation at all.”

He went on to tell officers that he is a multi-millionaire and “not some civilian”.

A spokesman for British Transport Police said: “Officers were called to Rugby station at 9:40pm on 3 June after reports that a man has subjected a woman to racial verbal abuse.

"The incident happened on board a train from Milton Keynes to Rugby.

“Officers met the train at Rugby where the man’s details were taken.

"Further enquiries are on-going in relation to this incident and anyone who witnessed the man’s behaviour is asked to contact BTP by sending a text to 61016 or by calling 0800 40 50 40 quoting reference 524 of 03/06/2018.”


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 11, 2018)

It was a train and he should have been thrown off while it was in motion. 
Is his son MIxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd? if so tells me a bit

i want his id released why blur the video and pics


----------



## LaFaraona (Jun 11, 2018)

so what is dude's name?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 11, 2018)

Is slave a common insult among black Brits?


----------



## LaFaraona (Jun 11, 2018)

^^^ that does not even make sense?


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

He's not "just some civilian" but a copper has to decide whether he stays on train or not.. LOL

foolish man


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 11, 2018)

Not shocked nor surprised by stupid black men anymore.

I need a clear picture of his face and his full name.


I'm sure an apology will be released soon and he will tell us how his mum and sisters are black.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 11, 2018)

I just do not get this...He, his momma and his daddy look just like her yet she is a slave.  This man has Sammy Sosa Syndrome.


----------



## fasika (Jun 11, 2018)

Some black men really seem to think they become less black through money. 

That money is some kind of antidote to melanin.


----------



## Kiowa (Jun 11, 2018)

Hope he gets named and shamed..
What is a  multi-millionaire footballer doing sitting on a Virgin train and not driving his Lotus, or been driven  up to Brummie?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 11, 2018)

I kept trying to figure out what train he was taking to Alabama.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 11, 2018)

fasika said:


> Some black men really seem to think they become less black through money.
> 
> That money is some kind of antidote to melanin.



I’m not black, I’m OJ.....smh


----------



## Stormy (Jun 12, 2018)

What a pure fool.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 12, 2018)

This simpleton is delusional!


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm waiting for the name to be published or appear on Twitter...


----------



## kupenda (Jun 12, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I kept trying to figure out what train he was taking to Alabama.


Same! And why they said “footballer”. Such an odd name


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2018)

I think he's a soccer player...




kupenda said:


> Same! And why they said “footballer”. Such an odd name


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 12, 2018)

Who is he? Why is his identity being concealed?


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

@Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.

Sometimes I daydream about having a super power where I can just stare into the eyes of people like this and ever so slowly start siphoning off their air supply. I keep staring until their eyes widen and they realize they are being snuffed out and suffocated without me even touching them. But they know it's me. Just when their eyes start to register panic and then fear, I slowly let go. Then I smirk. Then I tell them to keep their filthy mouths, hands, and disrespect off black women. Something burns my soul about black men that get their jollies demeaning black women, especially publicly. Like for why? You're a millionaire and we're both on the same train. Let him be at the mercy of someone's else racist abuse and he would've expected that sister to be at his back. Something is really wrong with some of our men folk. Cut those loose.


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2018)

lol!!


Shula said:


> @Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 12, 2018)

Laela said:


> I think he's a soccer player...



Yes, which was a clue. We don’t call anyone a “footballer”


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jun 12, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Is slave a common insult among black Brits?



It can be between Africans and West Indians.

Africans would say slaves or cane choppers.

The West Indians would say spear chuckers or booboo men.

Some Africans cannot STAND West Indians and vice versa.

I was reading a magazine article on discrepancies and differences between the two diasporas with a Nigerian boyfriend, and the comments came up.

I suspect he (the footballer) was of African heritage and made the assumption that she was of West Indian Heritage.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> @Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.
> 
> Sometimes I daydream about having a super power where I can just stare into the eyes of people like this and ever so slowly start siphoning off their air supply. I keep staring until their eyes widen and they realize they are being snuffed out and suffocated without me even touching them. But they know it's me. Just when their eyes start to register panic and then fear, I slowly let go. Then I smirk. Then I tell them to keep their filthy mouths, hands, and disrespect off black women. Something burns my soul about black men that get their jollies demeaning black women, especially publicly. Like for why? You're a millionaire and we're both on the same train. Let him be at the mercy of someone's else racist abuse and he would've expected that sister to be at his back. Something is really wrong with some of our men folk. Cut those loose.



Thanks girl- I’m in need of some time off. I’m behind on some Everest updates too


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Thanks girl- I’m in need of some time off. I’m behind on some Everest updates too



 I got you. I only hope I can half way live up to you and make you proud. God, you made me holler and I needed that. lol


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> @Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.
> 
> Sometimes I daydream about having a super power where I can just stare into the eyes of people like this and ever so slowly start siphoning off their air supply. I keep staring until their eyes widen and they realize they are being snuffed out and suffocated without me even touching them. But they know it's me. Just when their eyes start to register panic and then fear, I slowly let go. Then I smirk. Then I tell them to keep their filthy mouths, hands, and disrespect off black women. Something burns my soul about black men that get their jollies demeaning black women, especially publicly. Like for why? You're a millionaire and we're both on the same train. Let him be at the mercy of someone's else racist abuse and he would've expected that sister to be at his back. Something is really wrong with some of our men folk. Cut those loose.



What I find highly offensive about your daydream is that you’re wasting a perfectly good super power and opportunity ( it’s not a teachable moment). Yes, I’m judging you harshly for showing mercy and constraint. There are times that you have to unapologetically cull the herd.


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> What I find highly offensive about your daydream is that you’re wasting a perfectly good super power and opportunity ( it’s not a teachable moment). Yes, I’m judging you harshly for showing mercy and constraint. There are times that you have to unapologetically cull the herd.



See how I couldn't last as Dark Lord for more than 2 hours?!  I'm a bleeding heart and I lean quite heavily towards mercy and absolution in most scenarios. I'm too wedded to the fact that most of humankind is a mess but hopefully when corrected and nudged in the right direction; they'll redeem themselves and do the right thing. I'll allow room for that. If not, c'est la vie. Personally, I'm not comfortable in taking life but  I won't stand in the way or rally to protect fools who truly deserve a more severe correction or even erasure. Plus, death is the easy way out...wouldn't it be more fun (who am I becoming, lol) to let the fools roam around in fear that they are being watched and it could happen at any time? Scared straight would work for me.


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Thanks girl- I’m in need of some time off. I’m behind on some Everest updates too





Goombay_Summer said:


> Yes, I’m judging you harshly for showing mercy and constraint.



@Everything Zen    You have to come back! I think I just got fired, lol.


----------



## silverbuttons (Jun 12, 2018)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> It can be between Africans and West Indians.
> 
> Africans would say slaves or cane choppers.
> 
> ...



I’ve heard Haitians call  someone a slave if they work constantly without holidays or breaks. Especially when you’re working for someone else.


----------



## Keen (Jun 12, 2018)

silverbuttons said:


> I’ve heard Haitians call  someone a slave if they work constantly without holidays or breaks. Especially when you’re working for someone else.


We (whithin my environement) do refer to the "task" or "process" as slavery. I don't think we actually call the person a slave. At least I'm not familiar with that.

For example we refer to "restavec"(unpaid child domestic workers) as child slavery.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> I got you. I only hope I can half way live up to you and make you proud. God, you made me holler and I needed that. lol








Based on that post where you mentioned me and I rolled up in here. I have zero concerns regarding the coverage for my vacation day. 

_Hello and thank you for your message. I am out of the office with limited access to the dark side. For urgent matters of evil please contact @Shula and @Crackers Phinn for questions specifically regarding the Mount Everest Watch Party and how you can reserve your seat in the hand basket. 

Peace and Blessings,

Everything  Zen, MS, PMP, LSSGB, 
Project Manager- “May They Forever Rest Free for All Frenzy” _


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> What I find highly offensive about your daydream is that you’re wasting a perfectly good super power and opportunity ( it’s not a teachable moment). Yes, I’m judging you harshly for showing mercy and constraint. There are times that you have to unapologetically cull the herd.



#facts


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> @Everything Zen    You have to come back! I think I just got fired, lol.




This takes practice- I believe in you


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

I cannot stop laughing. All of y'all turned on me quick as heck liking this post. At least I was honest and upfront about hoping I could do half the job of @Everything Zen. I'll just get out of @Crackers Phinn  way and sit and intern for a minute. Also, I deserve points for saying cut them loose vs culling but I'll take the "stay woke" shout out you gave me. I'm a peacemaker, if at all possible, first. Let me go find @Shimmie , lol.





Goombay_Summer said:


> What I find highly offensive about your daydream is that you’re wasting a perfectly good super power and opportunity ( it’s not a teachable moment). Yes, I’m judging you harshly for showing mercy and constraint. There are times that you have to unapologetically cull the herd.


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> This takes practice- I believe in you



   Thank you and I hope Becky, Karen, and Sue 'nem are chilling at work so you're shining without interference.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> Thank you and I hope Becky, Karen, and Sue 'nem are chilling at work so you're shining without interference.



Nope- Now that they done hired young Shakira they act like she is the second coming and done forgot all about my good for nothing raggedy black  Matter of fact I got put on a performance improvement plan.


----------



## Shula (Jun 12, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Nope- Now that they done hired young Shakira they act like she is the second coming and done forgot all about my good for nothing raggedy black



Now see all of sudden, I'm in the mood for culling. I'm sorry. You're going to get the career, the coin, the recognition, and the respect you deserve. The people that weakly try to hamper you will get theirs. Keep doing you and don't let them get you down. I'm putting it out there to claim it for you. No Beckys/others formed against you shall prosper.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 13, 2018)

Shula said:


> @Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.
> 
> Sometimes I daydream about having a super power where I can just stare into the eyes of people like this and ever so slowly start siphoning off their air supply. I keep staring until their eyes widen and they realize they are being snuffed out and suffocated without me even touching them. But they know it's me. Just when their eyes start to register panic and then fear, I slowly let go. Then I smirk. Then I tell them to keep their filthy mouths, hands, and disrespect off black women. Something burns my soul about black men that get their jollies demeaning black women, especially publicly. Like for why? You're a millionaire and we're both on the same train. Let him be at the mercy of someone's else racist abuse and he would've expected that sister to be at his back. Something is really wrong with some of our men folk. Cut those loose.



You need to call Jordan Peele this is the next race based thriller!


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 13, 2018)

Shula said:


> @Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.
> 
> Sometimes I daydream about having a super power where I can just stare into the eyes of people like this and ever so slowly start siphoning off their air supply. I keep staring until their eyes widen and they realize they are being snuffed out and suffocated without me even touching them. But they know it's me. Just when their eyes start to register panic and then fear, *I offer them a glass of water to cool them off as beads of sweat form a freckled landscape across their foreheads. The water isn’t assistance, but false hope of salvation for my amusement.
> 
> ...


Ooh ooh... lemme help.


----------



## Shula (Jun 13, 2018)

cocosweet said:


> Ooh ooh... lemme help.



I love it, lol.  You need to be added to the line of succession for Dark Lord. I don't got the chops. @Goombay_Summer got me up outta here real fast cause my finger trembled on the trigger. We need some Black Panther purple flowers up in here.


----------



## SleepyJean (Jun 13, 2018)

What else is new? Not surprised.


----------



## BonBon (Jun 13, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Is slave a common insult among black Brits?


 
Nope, I've never heard it in my 33 years, but I've heard some very random things spewed when young guys go into their fits of colorism. Kinda like the Dave Chappelle darkness skit. 

The fact he called her a black wolf also make me think he was putting her down because of skin tone.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 13, 2018)

cocosweet said:


> Ooh ooh... lemme help.


Ok, this got me all excited


----------



## Shula (Jun 13, 2018)

BonBon said:


> a black wolf also make me think he was putting her down



Ugh, I forgot about that part. I volunteer as tribute to pull the trigger on this abomination. I promise I will not fail you this time, Dark Lord. *kneels*

Seriously though, I just don't understand how black people end up thinking like this about their own. They are worse than the oppressor to me because they should know better. It's sickening. You say things like this with images of your mother, grandmother, sisters in your head. I don't even want to know how you get there but stay with the others. That's what I meant by cut them loose. Let them go and breed themselves out to of existence.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 13, 2018)

Shula said:


> I love it, lol.  You need to be added to the line of succession for Dark Lord. I don't got the chops. @Goombay_Summer got me up outta here real fast cause my finger trembled on the trigger. We need some Black Panther purple flowers up in here.



Hey I’m open to someone else taking a turn. I know I make it look easy but this is hard work. I’m tired y’all


----------



## Shula (Jun 13, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Hey I’m open to someone else taking a turn. I know I make it look easy but this is hard work. I’m tired y’all



And you have certainly earned your rest, mighty one. @Crackers Phinn you up, baby. Then @cocosweet . I'm still on that apprenticeship steez.


----------



## hothair (Jun 13, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> Hope he gets named and shamed..
> What is a  multi-millionaire footballer doing sitting on a Virgin train and not driving his Lotus, or been driven  up to Brummie?





My point. When he could've taken a helicopter ride so he didn't have to mix with the "plebs".


I told you about these black British "men" their self hate no get part two.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 15, 2018)

Ummm... Can a Dark Lord get some sick leave?  I had to take off work on Thursday and tried to come in today but had to leave early. Do I need a Dr.’s note? #itshardouthereforadarklord #darklordslivesmatter


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 17, 2018)

fasika said:


> Some black men really seem to think they become less black through money.
> *
> That money is some kind of antidote to melanin.*


*

I like how you said that there.*


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

You da #boss. You can do whatevah you want, no explanations. Practice, for the real world when you step into your destiny. I'm claiming it.




Everything Zen said:


> Ummm... Can a Dark Lord get some sick leave?  I had to take off work on Thursday and tried to come in today but had to leave early. Do I need a Dr.’s note? #itshardouthereforadarklord #darklordslivesmatter


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> @Everything Zen Zen Sis, you get the day off. I shall be the dark lord of Off Topic, today.
> 
> Sometimes I daydream about having a super power where I can just stare into the eyes of people like this and ever so slowly start siphoning off their air supply. I keep staring until their eyes widen and they realize they are being snuffed out and suffocated without me even touching them. But they know it's me. Just when their eyes start to register panic and then fear, I slowly let go. Then I smirk. Then I tell them to keep their filthy mouths, hands, and disrespect off black women. Something burns my soul about black men that get their jollies demeaning black women, especially publicly. Like for why? You're a millionaire and we're both on the same train. Let him be at the mercy of someone's else racist abuse and he would've expected that sister to be at his back. Something is really wrong with some of our men folk. Cut those loose.



You're second in line behind @Crackers Phinn as @Everything Zen's co-pilot in the handbasket...  and you post another one like this, Crackers Phinn is gonna have to give up her spot!


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 18, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Ummm... Can a Dark Lord get some sick leave?  I had to take off work on Thursday and tried to come in today but had to leave early. Do I need a Dr.’s note? #itshardouthereforadarklord #darklordslivesmatter


Enjoy some time off, Your Excellency.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 18, 2018)

This is exactly what I thought but I wanted to see his name before commenting.





Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> It can be between Africans and West Indians.
> 
> Africans would say slaves or cane choppers.
> 
> ...


----------



## all_1_length (Jun 19, 2018)

fasika said:


> *Some black men really seem to think they become less black through money. *
> 
> That money is some kind of antidote to melanin.


And because of who they lay up with/have kids with. ie. white women


----------

